# Hen or rooster chick?



## teresaquinn (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a white leghorn who keeps doing a yawning motion. What causes that? Could she be a rooster? I got them all from the farm store and they should all be hens. All my babies seem healthy and "she's" the only one doing that so far. How do I tell the sex of the chick?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How old is the chicks and do you have a pic ? Also as chicks grow they do all kinds of crazy stretches. It could just be stretching.


----------



## teresaquinn (Feb 17, 2013)

It's one of these 2. White leghorns. Not a very good picture. Should I get one of the wing spread out? I bought them from the farm store last Saturday. They has a few small wing feathers at the time.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Way to early to tell cockrel from pullet unless its a sex link. You may be able to feather sex them but there is a very small window as to when you can do that. Personally I would say the chicks yawning may just be stretching. They grow super fast.

Here is a feather sex pic, notice the pullet has a second layer of feather growing while the cockrel only has the one layer.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh I just looked it up, feather sexing needs to be done by 10 days old. Otherwise the cockrels will have cought up with feather growth.


----------



## teresaquinn (Feb 17, 2013)

I think they may be older than that. So I guess I'll jilt wait and see. Thanks for your help!


----------

